# Error build hal on FreeBSD 8 beta 3



## roddierod (Sep 5, 2009)

I upgraded from 7.2 stable to 8 beta 3 and I get this error trying to rebuild hal...

```
Making all in probing
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/hal/work/hal-0.5.11/hald/freebsd/probing'
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -DPACKAGE_SYSCONF_DIR=\""/usr/local/etc"\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/local/share"\" 
-DPACKAGE_BIN_DIR=\""/usr/local/bin"\" -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/local/share/locale"\" -DPACKAGE_LOCALSTATEDIR=\""/var"\" -I../../.. -I/usr
/local/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/dbus-1.0/include   -I/usr/local/include -DHAVE_CK_0_3  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall 
-Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -MT probe-hiddev.o -MD -MP -MF 
.deps/probe-hiddev.Tpo -c -o probe-hiddev.o probe-hiddev.c
probe-hiddev.c: In function 'main':
probe-hiddev.c:81: error: 'USB_GET_REPORT_ID' undeclared (first use in this function)
probe-hiddev.c:81: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
probe-hiddev.c:81: error: for each function it appears in.)
gmake[5]: *** [probe-hiddev.o] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/hal/work/hal-0.5.11/hald/freebsd/probing'
gmake[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/hal/work/hal-0.5.11/hald/freebsd'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/hal/work/hal-0.5.11/hald'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/hal/work/hal-0.5.11/hald'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/hal/work/hal-0.5.11'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ale (Sep 5, 2009)

Do you have devel/libusb installed?
Try removing it.


----------



## roddierod (Sep 6, 2009)

Well that fixed my hal problem...but now trying startx or even X -configure causes my entire workstation to lock, you can't even ctrl+alt+f to another console.

Although it would seem unrelated to removing libusb, it's the only change I've made. So I'm in the process or rebuilding all of X, building a new world and kernel - hopefully that fixes everything....


----------



## roddierod (Sep 6, 2009)

Well rebuilding all of that seems to have worked.


----------

